# Circular Dependencies

## guyver77

Salve...

ho installato per "esperimento" papuglinux, derivata di gentoo...

avrei la necessita di installare qualche programma non presente di default come adobe-flash e rhythmbox 

come prima cosa ho fatto un emerge --sync 

poi mi ha detto che dovevo aggiornare portage quindi per fare prima ho fatto un

emerge -u system ma mi ha dato un errore di circular dependencies a cui non riesco a venire a capo (è la prima volta che uso una gentoo) l errore è questo

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -u system
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild N ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4 USE="fortran mudflap nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -gtk (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nls -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"
> ...

 

lo stesso errore lo da se provo a fare emerge portage....

mi son letto l'uso dei flag e USE= -ecc ecc ma non riesco a venirne a capo  :Sad: 

un altro problema è che nn riesco a a settare il layout della tastiera in italiano... 

chi mi da una mano??

grazie

----------

## riverdragon

Credo ti verrà chiusa la discussione in quanto viola le regole (qui è solo per gentoo); nel frattempo prova ad installare uno alla volta i pacchetti con USE=-* emerge -1 <nomepacchetto>. Quando riesci ad installare uno dei pacchetti riprova a procedere normalmente.

----------

## guyver77

speriamo di no...  :Smile:  alla fine sempre di gentoo si tratta no?

cmq grazie per la risposta stasera provo

----------

## Vendicatore

Mi è capitato re-installando (dopo anni di assenza) gentoo l'altra sera, tra cups e un altro pacchetto che si richiedevano entrambi.

Ho compilato il cups con USE="-$pacchettoincriminato", ho fatto emerge di $pacchettoincriminato, ho ri-emerso cups (questa volta senza togliere $pacchettoincriminato da USE).

----------

## Onip

se è veramente derivata da gentoo direi che si meritano un bel 2 in analisi 'sti tizi qui.

È veramente molto strano che ti dia tutti i pacchetti come [N] cioè come nuovi (ossia non installati).

Io inizierei con un bell'

```
# emerge -1 --nodeps <pacchetto>
```

(In realtà piallerei tutto quanto ed installerei gentoo pura e semplice a partire dal minimal cd e da uno stage aggiornato)

cerca di seguire un po' l'ordine che ti sputa la lista e ogni tanto riprova l'update generico che magari la situazione si è sbloccata.

prendi con le pinza, seriamente, ogni suggerimento che ricevi qui. Noi non sappiamo che "pasticci" hanno combinato i developers di papublablabla sopra ad una gentoo "liscia", per cui potremmo benissimo darti in buona fede dei consigli molto sbagliati. A tal proposito forse sarebbe stato più produttivo rivolgerti ai canali di supporto propri di quella particolare distribuzione.

In bocca al lupo

----------

## Peach

 *Onip wrote:*   

> se è veramente derivata da gentoo direi che si meritano un bel 2 in analisi 'sti tizi qui.
> 
> È veramente molto strano che ti dia tutti i pacchetti come [N] cioè come nuovi (ossia non installati).

 

è anche molto probabile che i geni abbiano deciso di non popolare il file di world, rendendo così praticamente impossibile gestire le dipendenze con portage. 

In tal caso aggiungere/togliere pacchetti con portage potrebbe diventare assai rischioso col passare del tempo...

uomo avvisato...

----------

